# MRC #1626 Decoder



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I found a MRC #1626 sound decoder. According to my Walther's '09 catalog, its a programmable sound decoder to where horns/bells can be changed. Can some one explain what this is?


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

According to the Manual, which is located here:

http://www.modelrectifier.com/resources/trainsound/01626.pdf

CV50=Horn Type 0-2 default =1
CV51=Bell Type 0-2 default =1
so you can set these cv's to either 1 or 2
The manual shows you all the cv's that you can program.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

MRC Sound Decoders have one inherent problem; you cannot read the values in the decoder. You will have to program it blindly.
The technology used in the MRC decoders is very old, over 15 years. Newer decoder have better sound and far better controls.


----------

